# Ambiano Sous Vide at Aldi



## dr k

This maybe a dead thread but I saw this Stick 800 watt Sous Vide  circulator at Aldi @ $49.99. Ambiano appears to be a name brand Aldi has a lot of in the household/kitchen products area. Has anyone heard of/used this Sous Vide?


----------



## daveomak

https://best.offers.com/best-sous-v...6543&device=c&keyword=78202858996954&source=s

https://bestreviews.com/best-sous-vide-machines


----------



## dr k

daveomak said:


> https://best.offers.com/best-sous-v...6543&device=c&keyword=78202858996954&source=s
> 
> https://bestreviews.com/best-sous-vide-machines


Right!  Just saw it. And it was like a magnet. But was told to leave the area by GF.


----------



## daveomak

..
	

		
			
		

		
	







	

		
			
		

		
	
...


----------



## kyleling

I got one at Aldi's for $8.  Works great.  Did a beef rib roast and it was perfect


----------



## dr k

I looked the other day and all were gone.  Nice snag!  But we have a few Aldi's I may check.


----------



## kyleling

That's worth doing.  I was at another Aldi's the other day, long after ours were sold out.  They had them for $30.  Use it yesterday to finish off smoked pork butts.  Smoked for 4 hours at low, heavy smoke, then sous vide for about 24 hours at 165.  Perfect.


----------

